#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > ZELFBOUW LUIDSPREKER FORUM >  >  Hoe hoorn en woofer aan te sluiten?

## Stijn98765

Hallo mensen,

Ik heb zelf een kast gemaakt, 

waar ik de volgende dingen in wil stoppen:

http://www.bax-shop.nl/luidspreker-o...t-details.html

en

http://www.bax-shop.nl/componenten/j...t-details.html

maar ik heb geen idee wat ik daarvoor nodig heb om ze op elkaar aan te sluiten, een 2-weg of een 4-weg, help me aub :Confused:

----------


## bones2001

Allereerst,

waarom de links naar BAX ??
En waarom wel een hoorn, maar geen driver  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Hier bij J en H vindt je ze ook.
http://www.licht-geluid.nl/shop/c-40...nderdelen.aspx

Tevens vindt je hier ook het 2-weg filter wat je nodig hebt voor je project.

----------


## laptop

Even een vraagje, Heb je zomaar een kast gemaakt en wil je daar de woofer en andere componenten in stoppen ? Of heb je de kast berekend, inclusief de poort(en)? 

Wanneer je dit niet gedaan hebt is er een grote kans dat de kast niet goed klinkt, of bijna geen geluid geeft. Met name in het laag, doordat de kast verkeerd afgestemd is.

En inderdaad wel een hoorn, maar geen driver ?? :Confused:

----------


## Stijn98765

als eerst excuses voor mijn links naar bax

ik heb eerlijk gezegd geen idee wat voor driver er achter de hoorn moet,

ik heb de voorkant gemaakt van de kast waar precies de woofer en de hoorn in kunnen vallen, dus de rest van de kast kan ik nog van alles aan veranderen

----------


## MusicXtra

Zou je aanraden hier op het zelfbouwforum eens flink te lezen dan zul je ontdekken dat het allemaal nog niet zo heel simpel is. :Wink:

----------


## Stijn98765

> Zou je aanraden hier op het zelfbouwforum eens flink te lezen dan zul je ontdekken dat het allemaal nog niet zo heel simpel is.



mijn kast heeft dezelfde afmetingen als al een bestaande speaker, namenlijk de: skytec sl18 

alleen zet ik er nu een 15" woofer in, maakt dat dan verschil in klank?

----------


## laserguy

Ik moet je echt ook aanraden om de tip van MusicXtra te volgen. Zo zul je zelf het antwoord op die vraag ontdekken en er nog veel meer van opsteken ook. Het zal je ook weggegooid geld besparen doordat je van de eerste keer een LS zult bouwen zonder dat je al je geld en moeite steekt in niet-klinkende probeersels.

----------


## MusicXtra

> mijn kast heeft dezelfde afmetingen als al een bestaande speaker, namenlijk de: skytec sl18 
> 
> alleen zet ik er nu een 15" woofer in, maakt dat dan verschil in klank?



Het zijn niet alleen de afmetingen van de kast maar het is een nauwkeurig samenspel van kastinhoud, poortafmetingen en speaker. Iedere speaker heeft specifieke eigenschappen die hem geschikt maken voor een bepaalde kast en dat kijkt dus heel precies.
Zo maar even een kast nabouwen en er vervolgens een 15" speaker in schroeven zou bij toeval nog wel redelijk kunnen klinken maar de kans is groot dat er bijna geen geluid uit komt.

----------


## Stijn98765

met deze kast en dan de woofer die ik hieronder beschreef heb je dan goed geluid?

----------


## Rolandino

lIJKT OP EEN LEGE esw18 van RCF of heb ik het verkeerd ?

----------


## Carl

Ja, behalve dat een 18" een buitendiameter heeft van 460mm. Die kun je niet monteren op een plankie van 420mm. hoog.

----------


## dj-inkognito

geluid komt er wel uit, maar deze kast is totaal niet berekend op deze goedkope pruts speakertjes.

hoewel ik denk dat geen enkel gebouwde kast een fatsoenlijk geluid geeft i.c.m dit setje, dus zou er gewoon 1 timmeren, voor jou zal dat waarscheinlijk goed genoeg zijn anders had je deze speakers niet aangeschaft

niet om het een en ander af te kraken maar dit is een pro forum toch?( correct me if i'm wrong )

----------


## Stijn98765

kan iemand mij aub vertellen welke crossover ik nodig heb om een driver van me hoorn en me woofer aan te sluiten en zo naar mijn versterker te lijden, en er moet natuurlijk ook een aansluitpaneel tussen waar de kabels in moeten vanaf mijn versterker. want ik weet niet of deze crossover: http://www.licht-geluid.nl/shop/p-94...crossover.aspx  mijn woofer en de driver aankan in wattage


p.s.
ik vraag om hulp, daar zijn de forums ook voor bedoeld neem ik aan

----------


## Ericsamandj

je crossover hoeft jouw woofer niet aan te kunnen, t is net wat je crossover doorgeeft wat je woofer zal krijgen.net andersom dus.

----------


## laptop

Wanneer ik zo naar jou ontwerp kijk, is het zoals eerder genoemd een baskast. Wil je hier dan de hoogsectie bij in plaatsen ? Of komt deze er los boven ? Zowel in beide situaties verwacht ik dat er een gat in het mid is, doordat de kast niet "berekend" is op de hogere frequenties. 
Als cross-over zou ik eerder deze pakken: klik Dit om je laag weergever niet te ver in het mid-hoog te belasten, dat vinden ze meestal niet leuk. En waarschijnlijk deze woofer al helemaal niet.

Als je dit wilt bouwen om het bouwen, dan is het een "leuk" projectje. Maar wil je dit bouwen om "goedkoper" uit te zijn, dan gaat dit niet werken. Want er zijn nog zoveel "dingetjes" zoals connectoren, warnex, polemount ed. die er nog even bij moeten. Dan zit je al gauw over het bedrag heen wat budget speakers van dap, jb-systems of behringer kosten. 

Dat is dan ook mijn advies; Bouw je om 'goedkoper' uit te zijn, stop er maar mee. En koop gewoon een paar budget speakertjes

----------


## Rolandino

Beste Stijn,

Als je de losse componenten die je hebt doorgelinkt optelt kom je uit op 65,90 per kast zonder de driver.

Dan moet je nog zo een kast bouwen aan hout ben je een plaat kwijt en kost iets van 35 euro

Zit je al op 100 euro dan heb je een kale kast met de zooi erin.

De kast moet nog afgewerkt worden neem ff gewoon 10 euro voor een blik verf 2 speakons handvatten speakergrill bekabeling demping voor in de kast dan ben je al snel een kleine 50 / 60 euro verder dus in totaal zou zo een kast komen op een bedrag van rond de 175,00 PER KAST als deze klaar is 

Als ik kijk wat een kant en klare speaker kost ( uitgaande van jouw woofer die je gaat gebruiken )

TSX12 kost 85 euro
TSX15 kost 99 euro

VIBE12 kost 189 euro
VIBE15 kost 245,00 euro

Deze klinken een heel stuk beter dan de kast die jij wilt bouwen.

Dus waarom met jouw budget ZELFbouwen als er kant en klare kasten zijn die beter klinken dan je zelfbouwkast PLUS voordeliger zijn dan jouw kostenplaatje van zelfbouw ?

Ik zie en zoals de meeste hier het nut er niet van in om zelf te gaan bouwen.

Ben slim en bespaar je een hoop geld en koop een kant en klare kast van JB zoals hierboven of een andere van DAP Behringer enz daar ben je beter mee af en ziet er netter uit dan als jij zelf gaat bouwen met een ontwerp waar de speakers zicht  niet in gedragen en met volle 100% gewoonweg niet klinken.

----------


## Stijn98765

> Wanneer ik zo naar jou ontwerp kijk, is het zoals eerder genoemd een baskast. Wil je hier dan de hoogsectie bij in plaatsen ? Of komt deze er los boven ? Zowel in beide situaties verwacht ik dat er een gat in het mid is, doordat de kast niet "berekend" is op de hogere frequenties. 
> Als cross-over zou ik eerder deze pakken: klik Dit om je laag weergever niet te ver in het mid-hoog te belasten, dat vinden ze meestal niet leuk. En waarschijnlijk deze woofer al helemaal niet.
> 
> Als je dit wilt bouwen om het bouwen, dan is het een "leuk" projectje. Maar wil je dit bouwen om "goedkoper" uit te zijn, dan gaat dit niet werken. Want er zijn nog zoveel "dingetjes" zoals connectoren, warnex, polemount ed. die er nog even bij moeten. Dan zit je al gauw over het bedrag heen wat budget speakers van dap, jb-systems of behringer kosten. 
> 
> Dat is dan ook mijn advies; Bouw je om 'goedkoper' uit te zijn, stop er maar mee. En koop gewoon een paar budget speakertjes




dank voor de snelle reactie, ja klopt ik wil de hoorn er waarschijnlijk nog boven gaan plaatsen, en wat je zegt klint ook wel logisch want het is niet de bedoeling dat je de woofer in het hoog veel gaat belasten, alleen het enigste probleem met die crossover, is dat mijn versterker geen speakon aansluitingen heeft....
is daar dan nog een andere oplossing voor als je wel die crossover wilt gebruiken

----------


## laptop

Daar is wel een oplossing voor, verloop kabeltje maken van speakon naar "versterker aansluiting"  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Maar speakon is tegenwoordig wel de standaard voor speakers, dus ben eigenlijk wel benieuwd wat voor versterker je hebt, ingedachte hebt, ?

ps. Rolandino heeft al even een klein berekeningetje gemaakt, misschien is het toch beter om een kant en klaar kastje te nemen. Aangezien er nog wel enige kennis "ontbreekt".

----------


## Stijn98765

> Daar is wel een oplossing voor, verloop kabeltje maken van speakon naar "versterker aansluiting" 
> Maar speakon is tegenwoordig wel de standaard voor speakers, dus ben eigenlijk wel benieuwd wat voor versterker je hebt, ingedachte hebt, ?
> 
> ps. Rolandino heeft al even een klein berekeningetje gemaakt, misschien is het toch beter om een kant en klaar kastje te nemen. Aangezien er nog wel enige kennis "ontbreekt".



Mooi  :Smile:  , ik heb de skytec spl700 nu als versterker, maar zoals ik al zei ik vind het leuk om zoiets te bouwen, en ik heb het geld er voor om te proberen. ik heb de kast namenlijk gister gemaakt en vandaag de laatste dingetjes er aan gemaakt. en om aan die kennis te komen moet je hulp vragen aan de mensen die het wel weten  :Big Grin:  maar bedanktt voor je reactie, en ik zal de verloopstekkertjes even opzoeken

----------


## I.T. drive in

Ben zeer benieuwd hoe de kast klinkt, Heb je ook foto's ervan?

----------


## Stijn98765

> Ben zeer benieuwd hoe de kast klinkt, Heb je ook foto's ervan?





ik heb hem vandaag afgemaakt, de inhoud ga ik morgen bestellen dus verwacht het woensdag binnen te krijgen i.v.m levertijd

----------


## I.T. drive in

De kast ziet er erg goed gebouwd uit.
Alleen heb je MDF gebruikt?
Dat is loeizwaar.

----------


## Stijn98765

> De kast ziet er erg goed gebouwd uit.
> Alleen heb je MDF gebruikt?
> Dat is loeizwaar.



thnx,

maar dat die zwaar is maakt me niet uit, er komen toch handgrepen, maar het geluid word er toch niet slechter op als je mdf gebruikt?

nog een vraagje, ik zit te denken om er een tweeter bij te plaatsen, inplaats van een hoorn, maar volgensmij is de kast niet berekent op hoge tonen, moet ik daar dan een apart klein kastje voor bij maken er bovenop?

----------


## dj-inkognito

je lage tonen presteren het beste laag bij de grond. 
en je hoge tonen het beste op gezichtshoogte of liefst nog wat hoger 

dus als je ze bij elkaar in zet ongeacht of die kist er voor gemaakt is, zal 1 van de 2 niet op zijn best klinken

een aparte kast hoger in de ruimte zal dus het beste klinken

----------


## I.T. drive in

Had alsjeblieft het advies van de rest gevolgd en zet er een woofer in die er voor gemaakt is. Je zult verstelt staan wat er dan aan volume uit komt  :Wink:

----------


## Stijn98765

@dj-inkognito @I.T. drive in okee ik zet er alleen een woofer in, ik heb toch al 2 andere boksen die wel hoge tonen hebben, maar wat lijkt jullie de beste woofer dan voor in de kast want de jb systems woofer 30 cm die ik beshcreef, ik weet het niet zal die echt goed klinken in die kast of zijn er woofers die er beter in klinken, hoe kom ik daar achter?

 en als ik enkel een woofer erin plaats wat voor een crossover heb ik dan nodig? heb ik die überhaupt dan nodig?

----------


## Ericsamandj

beter had je jezelf dat afgevraagd voor je een kist uitkoos om te bouwen,maar aangezien je een bestaand plan hebt zal er een bepaalde driver voor bestemd zijn. Crossover heb je nodig, maar liever aktief (dus in je versterkerrack) een crossover in de kist zit al gauw aan een maximale belastbaarheid van pak em beet 300 watt.

----------


## Stijn98765

> beter had je jezelf dat afgevraagd voor je een kist uitkoos om te bouwen,maar aangezien je een bestaand plan hebt zal er een bepaalde driver voor bestemd zijn. Crossover heb je nodig, maar liever aktief (dus in je versterkerrack) een crossover in de kist zit al gauw aan een maximale belastbaarheid van pak em beet 300 watt.



liever heb ik geen actieve crossover i.v.m. budget, ik will ook maar een woofer met ongeveer 200 watt rms en niet meer, wat lijkt jou dan de beste woofer plus een normale crossover?

----------


## MusicXtra

Niet om lullig te doen maar mij ontgaat in dit topic de link met (semi) professioneel geluid. De vragen die TS stelt getuigen van een kennis niveau van een leek, dat is niet erg maar verwacht van ons niet dat wij alles voor gaan kauwen omdat je niet op het idee komt om jezelf wat meer in de materie te verdiepen. En met dat laatste bedoel ik dus niet nog meer vragen stellen maar kennis vergaren door zelfstudie waarbij dit forum al een schat aan informatie bevat.

----------


## Ericsamandj

> liever heb ik geen actieve crossover i.v.m. budget, ik will ook maar een woofer met ongeveer 200 watt rms en niet meer, wat lijkt jou dan de beste woofer plus een normale crossover?



 Net even gekeken naar de specs van je versterker en jij heb geen crossover nodig aangezien je een equalizer op de amp hebt zitten.
Dit is niet je van het maar het bespaart je budget en voor jouw toepassing zou ik het toch niet zo nauw nemen.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Net even gekeken naar de specs van je versterker en jij heb geen crossover nodig aangezien je een equalizer op de amp hebt zitten.



Euhhh, waarom heet een cross-over dan 'cross-over' en een equalizer 'equalizer'?

----------


## Ericsamandj

heb je gelijk in maar omdat het hier om net niet spul gaat is iedere euro die ts gaat uitgeven aan zijn project teveel. :Smile:

----------


## I.T. drive in

Nou,

Met de equalizer kun je alle hoge en mid tonen "dempen" en dan heb je een lowest budget x-over!

----------


## MusicXtra

Een equalizer dempt de frequenties tot een bepaald maximum, meestal 6, 12 of 15 dB waar een cross-over vanaf de ingestelde frequentie met een helling van 12, 18, 24 tot zelfs 48 dB per octaaf dempt tot oneindig. Daar zit dus nogal een verschil in. Overigens zijn passieve filters ook zeker niet gratis....

----------


## Stijn98765

ik heb net even aan de binnenkant van mijn boksen gekeken die ik al heb 2 maal  de skytec sl12, en daar zie ik dat de woofer niet aan een crossover is gekoppelt, dus ik begrijp dat ik dan geen extra crossover nodig heb, ik ga er toch een andere woofer in plaatsen dan de jb system 30 cm woofer die ik beschreef, ik ga nu voor de PRO ZOMAX PWX-12/200 WOOFER 30 CM 200 WATT

----------


## I.T. drive in

Hey,

Die speaker is niet heel veel beter hoor.
Eminence maken redelijk goede budget speakers.
Als je een woofer voor een kast uitzoekt, moet je de originele speaker die erin hoort vergelijken met de zogenaamde Thiele small Parameters. Die moeten zo veel mogelijk overeenkomen.

----------


## Stijn98765

> Hey,
> 
> Die speaker is niet heel veel beter hoor.
> Eminence maken redelijk goede budget speakers.
> Als je een woofer voor een kast uitzoekt, moet je de originele speaker die erin hoort vergelijken met de zogenaamde Thiele small Parameters. Die moeten zo veel mogelijk overeenkomen.



de  Eminence Kappa Pro 15LF-2 is de orginele goed werkende speaker, alleen bij de woofers die ik dan op het internet zoek, staan er bij vrij weinig alle ''thiele small parameters'' 
die dingen zijn toch op te zoeken in winisd? maar daar krijg ik de woofer niet gevonden

----------


## MusicXtra

Dat komt doordat die gegevens waarschijnlijk zoveel variëren door de grote toleranties in het productie proces dat het geen enkele zin heeft ze erbij te vermelden omdat het zelden strookt met de werkelijke waarden.

----------


## Stijn98765

> Dat komt doordat die gegevens waarschijnlijk zoveel variëren door de grote toleranties in het productie proces dat het geen enkele zin heeft ze erbij te vermelden omdat het zelden strookt met de werkelijke waarden.



maar is dat dan niet bij elke woofer, of alleen bij de goedkopere woofers?

----------


## MusicXtra

> maar is dat dan niet bij elke woofer, of alleen bij de goedkopere woofers?



Dat kun je zelf waarschijnlijk ook nog wel bedenken..... :Wink:

----------


## Stijn98765

> Dat kun je zelf waarschijnlijk ook nog wel bedenken.....



hahah alleen bij de goedkopere dus :Smile:

----------


## Stijn98765

aangezien een goede speaker voor de kast redelijk prijzig is, stap ik van mijn project af, en kies ik er voor om de SAMSON RS12HD te kopen, misschien dat ik de kast nog kwijt raak en anders is het jammer van het geld wat ik daar in heb gestoken

----------


## dj-inkognito

> aangezien een goede speaker voor de kast redelijk prijzig is, stap ik van mijn project af, en kies ik er voor om de SAMSON RS12HD te kopen, misschien dat ik de kast nog kwijt raak en anders is het jammer van het geld wat ik daar in heb gestoken



 
heb je er 1 of 2 heb mischien wel interesse dan je hebt ze netjes gebouwt dus kan er best nog wel wat mee.

----------


## Stijn98765

> heb je er 1 of 2 heb mischien wel interesse dan je hebt ze netjes gebouwt dus kan er best nog wel wat mee.



ik heb er 1 ik wil best een 2e voor je bouwen als ik zeker weet dat je ze koopt, of je moet er maar 1 willen

----------


## dj-inkognito

> ik heb er 1 ik wil best een 2e voor je bouwen als ik zeker weet dat je ze koopt, of je moet er maar 1 willen



heb er dan het liefst 2. wat wil je er voor hebben

gr

----------


## Stijn98765

> heb er dan het liefst 2. wat wil je er voor hebben
> 
> gr



ik stuur je even via de mail een mailtje lijkt me wat handiger

----------


## Stijn98765

@dj-inkognito ik heb een mailtje gestuurd naar het mail adres dat in je profiel stond

----------

